# normal epoxy vs self leveling epoxy



## Harry1984 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi !

Hope you're all in good health.

I wanted to ask the difference between normal epoxy and self leveling epoxy in terms of ingredients when being manufactured as both contain hardener and a resin.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Harry1984 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Hope you're all in good health.
> 
> I wanted to ask the difference between normal epoxy and self leveling epoxy in terms of ingredients when being manufactured as both contain hardener and a resin.



Self leveling epoxy is typically designed for floors, while regular epoxies can be applied on vertical surfaces.


----------

